# Gooseneck Adapter



## Crab Trap (May 7, 2006)

Anybody install a 5th wheel to Goosenck adapter? I currently have the B&W Companion and I am looking at the Convert A Ball trailer Coupler-CAB-C5G.


----------



## gregtx (Apr 5, 2010)

I have the gooseneck adapter on my fiver. Works great and real easy to install.


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

I work at Ayres Truck Accessories. What are your questions exactly? I will answer to the best of our ability.


----------

